# LulHedgie



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

You heard me right:










I love my cousin for finding this!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've seen that and love it. Thanks for posting. It always brightens my day. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Love it! Thanks so much for posting it . Almost just snorted out loud in an airport!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

OMG!! Too cute!!

I DID snort out loud and Snarf huffed at me. And THAT could be cuz I breathed in his direction. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That made me LOL! Then I LOL'ed again! :lol:


----------

